# Stock Axel's on 30's?



## Midnight (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking for some advice I searched around didn't see much on how well the stock cv joints hold up when running 30" backs in stuff like peanut butter. Do I need to go rhinos or are the stockers okay until they break? It is lifted 2", can I still run I 1" spring spacer with no issues?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lift & spacers will spell disaster for stock axles. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got 200 Hours on stock axles with 2" lift and 30" mudlites. Front springs have 1" spacers as well.

I ride the **** out of it, but I ride smart. As did my buddy who had it before. It's all in the thumb.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got 30 back and a 2 inch lift on stock axels and haven't had any issues. It's all about throttle control.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Your stock axles will be at their limit with that set up. You can run them, but they will wear out rather quickly. Mine started clicking while backing up. You'll have to upgrade eventually.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

adamwedge said:


> I've got 200 Hours on stock axles with 2" lift and 30" mudlites. Front springs have 1" spacers as well.
> 
> I ride the **** out of it, but I ride smart. As did my buddy who had it before. It's all in the thumb.


This makes no sense at all. You from the HL forum?


:nutkick:


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> This makes no sense at all. You from the HL forum?
> 
> 
> :nutkick:


Come again? How does this not make sense? and no, I've never even been on HL forum. I'm saying my stock axles have lasted because I don't ride like a complete moron wide open all the time; I let it eat but don't rag on it all the time. That's why fools are breaking axles left and right.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You said "I ride the **** out of it, but I ride smart"

That's like saying "I beat the dog shat out of my wheeler. But I take really good care of it." It's either one or the other. 

Plus Mudlites and backs are two TOTALLY different tires and really don't compare in any way other than the height match. 

Which to me is like someone saying how will 44" tractor tires do on my truck, and you saying. Well I've got 44" street tires and I do just fine. 

Just doesn't work here. Not trying to rag on you but.... Just saying your experience doesn't match the question he's asking for answers to. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

With axles, big power and big tires, riding technique is key. And when I said I ride the crap out of it, it means I don't just putt around on trails and in flat pastures. Just went **** near rock crawling with mine and was climbing 45 deg hills in Alto this weekend, made it out unscathed. It's all in the thumb. All I was saying. 

But yes, XXL's and backs are two very different animals. Sorry for chiming in on something I'm not knowledgeable on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

adamwedge said:


> With axles, big power and big tires, riding technique is key.


I couldn't agree more. I rode for quite a while on 29.5x12's laws on all 4. Kept blowing out tie rods, but never an axle. Switched to 10's up front and never had any other issues. And I didn't baby it either


----------

